# The Unique Accent of Tangier, Virginia



## Guttersnipe (Feb 5, 2022)

The people of Tangier, Virginia have an accent that may shed light on the way English was spoken in Colonial times.














						The tiny US island with a British accent
					

For hundreds of years, the residents of Tangier Island have maintained a unique relic of their colonial past.




					www.bbc.com


----------

